
Show HN: RSS feeds by mail, once a week, no app - rutierut
https://feedlivery.com/
======
rutierut
To explain this a bit more:

I freaking love smaller blogs, I've seen some of the most creative stuff on
there. From people creating elaborate living wikis about nice interests such
as blue light exposure, sleep[0], etc. and people transforming their blog
posts into pieces of art[1], stuff that simply would not be possible on
platforms like medium.

I would run into plenty of these awesome blogs while browsing HN but always
forget them or put into an RSS app that I never ended up using because the
blogs I followed only ended up posting something every month or so.

This service just sends you a very simple email once a week or month with new
content from your feeds if there is any.

Cheers! Will

[0] Supermemo -
[https://www.supermemo.com/en/articles/sleep](https://www.supermemo.com/en/articles/sleep)

[1] Kane Robinson - [https://kanerobinson.com](https://kanerobinson.com)

------
npongratz
I think I like the idea, but I refuse to give you my email, on the landing
page, before seeing exactly what you are offering.

~~~
rutierut
Valid point, and pretty stupid I did not think of this, imgur seems to be down
so you can check out some screenshots here[0] if you want to.

[0] Feedlivery Producthunt -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/feedlivery](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/feedlivery)

Edit: I added a little F.A.Q to clear some stuff up, if there are more
questions I'll be glad to add them!

